# Linksys router, need to uninstall and keep connectivity



## gonlaz (May 5, 2005)

I installed a new Linksys Router got it up working then wife wanted it moved to a new location. When I moved it I no longer had a connection to the internet. I called my provider to have the connection checked only to find out it was ok, he could see the modem and the router but I still didn't have a internet connection. Do I have to uninstall the router to install a new one or can I just leave it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the model of the router

How are you connected - wireless?



> Do I have to uninstall the router to install a new one or can I just leave it


Nothing should be installed to see the router ..

how many PCs are connected to router - are they all NOT working

post an ipconfig /all here
TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## gonlaz (May 5, 2005)

192.168.1.100
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1

ipconfig ran with internet from modem to computer, without router (my problem)
connection specific dns suffix: (nothing)
ip address 169.254.70.152
default gateway: (nothing)


----------



## gonlaz (May 5, 2005)

Sorry, only one computer


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> whats the model of the router
> 
> How are you connected - wireless?
> 
> how many PCs are connected to router - are they all NOT working





> ipconfig ran with internet from modem to computer, without router (my problem)


dont understand



> ip address 169.254.70.152


This IP address usually means dhcp could not find a network a get an IP - so it assigns a windows version
169.254
by default

check the firewall is not blocking access


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so how are you connected to the forum and posting ?

please provide as much info as possible


----------



## gonlaz (May 5, 2005)

There is no firewall "on" at this point


----------



## gonlaz (May 5, 2005)

1 computer connected, I ran IP config with and without the router plugged in, sorry about that


----------



## gonlaz (May 5, 2005)

I am online with the router, when I unplug I get nothing - so I am unplugging and plugging in to run the ip config and test connection. I apologize, I have 3 hours to pack up and leave and I am nervous


----------



## gonlaz (May 5, 2005)

Maybe I should re-explain my problem.

I want to remove the router that's currently running a network of 2 computers. 1 computer has been moved and I NEED to remove the router and keep the remaining compouter running back on the cable modem it was originally commected to. When I do this, I get limited or no connectivity.
Then I ran ipconfig with and without the router plugged in, the results were as I posted before.
again I am sorry, I am running out of time.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you have the drivers for the modem ? -also you may need to log on from the modem,


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It sounds as if you have a USB Modem connected to one PC and then that PC has Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) enabled so it gives out IP addresses to other computers so that you can share the modem.
You need to set up the ICS again on the PC with the modem connected to it as the 'host' and then add 'guest' PCs. Use System Preferences, Sharing (and or Network) to set it up again.


----------



## hatesvista101 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow, a lot of replies, i wish people were this good with windows, I have issues with computers, but run windows XP


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> wow, a lot of replies, i wish people were this good with windows, I have issues with computers, but run windows XP


Have a look at the other forums, We also have a lot of support for windows XP
as you are here http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/785493-major-bad.html


----------

